# Wireless PCI adapter-Airport not working



## ponytoast (Sep 18, 2010)

I have installed a 802.11g wireless PCI adapter in my Mac PPC G4 (OSX 10.3.9). PCI shows up in System Profiler, it's in slot 4. Airport is turned on, but not connected to a network. No networks show up. No signal level appears. I have moved the computer next to the wireless router/modem. But no change.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2010)

What brand and model number is the card? Not all wireless cards are compatible with OS X. If the card has specific OS X compatibility, it should say on the box it came in.

Did the card come with OS X drivers, or does the manufacturer provide OS X drivers on their website?


----------



## ponytoast (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a MacWireless 11g PCI card:
http://www.macwireless.com/html/products/wireless_cards/11g_11b_cards/11gPCI.php

Did not come with drivers.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2010)

What kind of router do you have, what wireless network mode is it set to (802.11b, 802.11g, mixed-mode, etc.) and what type of encryption is it using (open, WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)?


----------



## ponytoast (Sep 18, 2010)

2Wire 2701HG-D Gateway router, not sure what mode it's set to, using WEP


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2010)

What does the "Network" pane of the System Preferences look like, in terms of the wireless card?  Can you take a screenshot?


----------



## ponytoast (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2010)

What other options are selectable in the "By default, join:" section?

What other options are selectable when you pull down the arrow next to the "Network:" section, where "2WIRE976" appears?

Why is "Allow this computer to create wireless networks" checked?  While I don't think that's going to interfere with joining a network, it's not what you want (I assume) -- that option will turn your computer into a router, of sorts.


----------



## ponytoast (Sep 18, 2010)

The only other option in "By default, join:" is Automatic.
There are not other options in the "Network" pull down menu.
I don't know why "Allow this computer create networks" was checked.

I really appreciate your help with this!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2010)

Try changing to "By default join:" to "Automatic" and UNcheck the "Allow this computer to create networks."

Turn AirPort off and then on, quit System Preferences, and see if any networks shows up in the AirPort menubar icon.

Your router is broadcasting the SSID, yes?  It's not hiding its SSID, right?


----------



## ponytoast (Sep 19, 2010)

I did those things and still no network shows up. I have two MacBooks that can access the network as well as recognize neighbors' networks. But the G4 shows nothing.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 19, 2010)

Very stange... Howabout under a new user account?


----------



## dorramide7 (Oct 27, 2010)

ponytoast said:


> Is this what you were looking for?



What other options are selectable in the "By default, join:" section?

What other options are selectable when you pull down the arrow next to the "Network:" section, where "2WIRE976" appears?

Why is "Allow this computer to create wireless networks" checked? While I don't think that's going to interfere with joining a network, it's not what you want (I assume) -- that option will turn your computer into a router, of sorts.
__________________
burn wii games without a mod chip
copy wii games to dvd


----------

